# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Realm of the Mad God Character Rollback

## Alfalfa

*Method now autobans*

Decided to post here as well, even though I think a few small amount of you play this game (Realm of the Mad God). But who knows. Hope you guys enjoy my release.




> Hey all. Because of recent happenings, I've decided to release this.
> 
> I discovered this about 7 months ago, while messing with guilds.
> 
> If you spam the server with a certain type of packet (CHANGEGUILDRANK, and I noticed none of the data needs to be legitimate, it's all processed anyways, even if you're guildless), the server gets loaded with requests it has to process, each takes about 0.4 seconds. If you send enough of them (10,000), it pushes the eventual save of your character long enough so that you can wait out a full account in use reset, which will reset/rollback any changes that happen to your character. *Including deaths.* You do not get account fame from these deaths. 
> 
> 
> 
> To dupe a soulbound item, you simply send the packets once, and stay in game long enough for your account in use to reset. Then just drop the sb items on the ground, switch characters, and pick them up. Once the 10 minutes are up, your account will not be in use and you can login again - be logged in twice (or 3 times if you wait another 10 minutes).
> ...


Here's a link. You will need the k_relay proxy which can be found by googling "k relay for rotmg 27.7", it is on another forum that I think is wordfiltered here, if not: mpgh

----------

